# The Storm.



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Love that forelock!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

Love the dapples!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like Storm is having fun
I love his color and dapples 
very striking


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Love her!! is she weaned off momma?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

MangoRoX87, Sadly her mother passed away two weeks ago. I am devastated, she was my everything and now she is gone. 

So yes, she is weaned. Way too early according to me. She 6,5 months old.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh I have been so out of the loop!!! I am so sorry....I knew she wasn't doing super great a few months back..wow. I'm sorry for your loss 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Omg what happened to Stella? I missed that. I'm so so sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh how terrible! I never heard about Stella either. I'm very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful mare and it was very obviouse that you loved eachother.

On the lighter side though, Storm is absolutely ADORABLE as always! And so stocky <3 aghhh. I can't handle it!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am so sorry about Stella ((HUGS)).
But Storm is getting so big! She is lovely.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Stella got sick, and we had several veterinarians out, but there was nothing we could do to save her.

So we took her out of the stable and to a little patch of grass that still where green, she got to eat some grass, and I fed her treats and things that she loved, and then she died in my arms.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

What's this gorgeous lil thangs's breeding and pedigree? GORGEOUS!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

She is a Welsh Partbred out of the german riding pony stallion FS Mr Right.

Her mother was imported from the Netherlands, but her papers where lost, so we never got to know her pedigree. But she competed in the highest dressage classes for ponies in Sweden and jumped 130 cm without problem. (That should be about 4'3 right?)

Here's a photo of (that I already shown before) Storm before all of the winter fuzz emerged.


----------



## Cait (Nov 25, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your mare! It is hard losing a pet, especially when they become so special to us. 

However, your baby is so cute! What lovely markings and color!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I didn't know about Stella. I'm SO sorry! It's going to be sad to not see anymore pictures of her gorgeous self. Atleast her last moments were perfect, being able to graze. -Hugs-

Good thing you have that adorable little girl, she just keeps getting prettier and prettier!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Stella. Big hugs! 

Storm is going to be one sharp looking pony. I look forward to seeing her grow up.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

So sorry about stella but atleast she knew she was loved and you have "little" storm to help you through. Gorgeous girl just as stella was 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Stella. She was loved by many.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think little storm will follow in her mothers hoof prints. They are both gorgeous horses


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics, beautiful horse!!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone.

Here's two more pictures of her!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shes gorgeous.

Sorry to hear about Stella. :'(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is just so perfect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful horse and photos


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

The sun came out today! Finally. Unfortunately, Storm was more interested in eating food!



















At least she is well fed. (Fat.)










Hanging with the pregnant ladies.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oh my word, where has time gone! She has already gotten so big! She is, by far, one of the most beautiful horses I have ever seen. She is simply stunning. How tall do you think she will mature out to be?

Oh my... I am so so sorry about Stella  *Hugs* Losing something that is closest to you is the hardest thing


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of Stella. She was such a wonderful mare.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Gallop On said:


> Oh my word, where has time gone! She has already gotten so big! She is, by far, one of the most beautiful horses I have ever seen. She is simply stunning. How tall do you think she will mature out to be?
> 
> Oh my... I am so so sorry about Stella  *Hugs* Losing something that is closest to you is the hardest thing


Thanks on her behalf! 

I know! In a little bit more than two weeks she will be 7 months.

She is actually quite small. But the bay mare next to her is about (if I remember correctly) 16.3 hh, so I think she is beginning to catch up. 

I am hoping for over 14 hh.

The loss of Stella is the hardest thing I've ever experienced. I still can't understand that she is gone, but when I do remember, it's like someone tore out my hart, smashed it and then put it back inside me. I feel broken and lost. I had Stella for a very long time, I never went a day without seeing her. And now I'll never see her agian, and it breaks my heart. 

I am happy to have Storm at least. She is a lot like her mother, and I will never sell her.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of Stella. She was such a wonderful mare.


Thank you NdAppy.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

What an absolutely stunning beautiful baby girl, I look forward to more pictures and watching her grow.

I'm also extreamly sorry for your loss over Stella. Its hard loosing someone so close to our hearts. and I know it will take a long time, but eventually the hole will shrink a bit and become more bearable. Hopefully storm can help you to move forward


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry about losing Stella, I had no idea until now. She was such a gorgeous mare and I know you loved her deeply. She is now pain free though and you have adorable little Storm to raise and keep you busy. Storm is looking great and I know you're putting all your love into her now like she deserves!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Storm is so pretty, Sorry to hear about Stella.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh wow has Storm ever changed in colour!!! She is a show stopper.
So so sorry to hear about Stella, she was one gorgeous mare.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about Stella. I'm so glad that you were able to have Storm though. I miss my Stella so much, it's hard knowing that they aren't ever going to be back. I know you have tons of pictures, which helps and it's also hard. 

Storm is beautiful  Good job with her and I can't wait to see what she turns into.


----------

